# Where can I view what the U.S. market is doing?



## voyz (10 July 2009)

gday

is there anywhere i can view what the american market is doing?? instead of gettin up n watchin the news b4 i leave for work and seeing how the dow jones finished up.

cheers


----------



## milothedog (10 July 2009)

*Re: where can i view what the american market is doin>?*

20 minute delay, but beats the news.... http://money.cnn.com/data/markets/ 
enjoy


----------



## Timmy (10 July 2009)

*Re: where can i view what the american market is doin>?*

Don't know exactly what you are after but there is plenty of info on Bloomberg, for example - have a look around there and see if it suits?
Summary


----------



## voyz (10 July 2009)

*Re: where can i view what the american market is doin>?*

thankyou fellas thats exactly what i was after.

VENT: as for my signature the casino is raping me something stupid.


----------



## voyz (10 July 2009)

*Re: where can i view what the american market is doin>?*

can i view live data or is this the best it gets for free? for exaply watch the graph movin....
my trading platform is webIress


----------



## ajjack (10 July 2009)

*Re: where can i view what the american market is doin>?*

Just type in...nyse  or ...cnnmoney  

These are free sites and I use them mainly for the Indices.

The US action starts at 11.30 our time


----------



## wayneL (10 July 2009)

*Re: where can i view what the american market is doin>?*

Another one of many:

http://finance.yahoo.com


----------



## disarray (10 July 2009)

*Re: where can i view what the american market is doin>?*

cnbc.com is useful. has pre-markets, commodities, currencies etc.

best you'll get for free is 20 minute delay. if you want real time you generally have to pay (unless you trade forex where there are free real time providers)


----------



## jackson8 (10 July 2009)

*Re: where can i view what the american market is doin>?*



disarray said:


> cnbc.com is useful. has pre-markets, commodities, currencies etc.
> 
> best you'll get for free is 20 minute delay. if you want real time you generally have to pay (unless you trade forex where there are free real time providers)




hi 

for close to real time i use http://money.cnn.com/data/premarket/  for pe market futures

for dow jones live http://moneycentral.msn.com/detail/stock_quote?ipage=qdi&Symbol=%24INDU

and for gold oil currency  http://www.goldprice.org/live-gold-price.html

another good all in one http://www.kitco.com/market/


----------



## sam76 (10 July 2009)

*Re: where can i view what the american market is doin>?*

I like www.marketwatch.com


----------



## adds (10 July 2009)

*Re: where can i view what the american market is doin>?*

Go to google and type in nyse:'stockcode' (without the quotes) the click on the chart and this will take you to google finance. The same can be done with any exchange ie asx:'stockcode'. Its quick and easy it will also tell you if the data is delayed or if its live. When I look at dji in google finance it says live so I'm assuming American's don't have to pay for live data???


----------



## jono1887 (11 July 2009)

*Re: where can i view what the american market is doin>?*

http://www.google.com/finance


----------



## nunthewiser (11 July 2009)

*Re: where can i view what the american market is doin>?*

http://www.livecharts.co.uk/MarketCharts/spx.php


this site got everything ya need , and all live , all free , have a look


----------

